# Clicking noise inside the Chevy cruze



## malungelo (Sep 15, 2011)

:question:
My chevrolet cruze was bought brand new. It currently has 12355 km. I guess the service will be at 15000 km, it will be the first service.
Everything has been running smo0oth up until today in the morning, I noticed that there is a clicking sound like an analog clock inside the car. The sound comes from somewhere in the dashboard. This happens when the car is on whether the engine is running or not. It also happens even when the ignition is off, up until the car electronics switches complete off. 
I really do not understand the cause of this. Can anyone shed me some light.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Which trim/radio options do you have? I assume with your mileage you probably have a 2011. Sounds like a wierd anomaly, but knowing a little more about your ride might help.

I have not noticed any such sounds coming from my 2012 LTZ.
Also, is the noise very low (one has to "listen" for it), or pretty obvious and easily heard?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This is just a guess. Move the climate control settings and see if the noise responds. Change the air outlet settings and then if that doesn't make a difference try changing the temperature dial. Maybe the noise is a broken or stuck damper actuator or blend door.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

malungelo said:


> :question:
> My chevrolet cruze was bought brand new. It currently has 12355 km. I guess the service will be at 15000 km, it will be the first service.
> Everything has been running smo0oth up until today in the morning, I noticed that there is a clicking sound like an analog clock inside the car. The sound comes from somewhere in the dashboard. This happens when the car is on whether the engine is running or not. It also happens even when the ignition is off, up until the car electronics switches complete off.
> I really do not understand the cause of this. Can anyone shed me some light.



TTT I've got the exact same issue. This ticking is constant and doesn't seen to change no matter what knob I turn or button I push. Any ideas?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it when you brake? I had the same issue and it was fixed...I will take a look at my invoices from the dealer and let you know later today.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Climate control is jammed , you have to disconnect battery for a minute and everything will be fine


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Is it when you brake? I had the same issue and it was fixed...I will take a look at my invoices from the dealer and let you know later today.


No. It ticks (just like a clock) constantly, no rhyme or reason. Dosent matter if the car is on off.... nothing I do seems to change it...its always on. 





cruzeman said:


> Climate control is jammed , you have to disconnect battery for a minute and everything will be fine


I thought of doing that.... I just wanna know what is causing it exacly.... just in case it comes back again. But i'll try disconnecting the battery and let cha know what I find.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My car just started doing the same thing last week . It's all good after battery disconnect


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

So it's not like an electronic pump noise when you hit the brake? Because that's the electric brakes pump providing partial pressure to the master cylinder when the engine is off (you'll hear it when it's running too)


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

CHUV said:


> So it's not like an electronic pump noise when you hit the brake? Because that's the electric brakes pump providing partial pressure to the master cylinder when the engine is off (you'll hear it when it's running too)


no no no, it was all the time no matter what was happening with or on the car. it was constant. 

So the update at this time is that it just went away. I came out of class (about three hours later) and it was gone. drove it home, and still nothing. I don't know what originally caused it, but i wont lie, it was SUPER annoying while it was on. I'll defiantly keep ya all posted if it comes back or i take it in.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I also had the same weird ticking noise the other day but it went off by itself when I left my car overnight. I assume some vent closing or something went haywire. It should sort itself after a battery reset. And yes when it is on it is super annoying....


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the same ticking noise this morning, when car was on or off...stopped later by itself...temp was below freezing for the first time, if that matters...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Bringing car to shop tomorrow and this is on my list 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Bringing car to shop tomorrow and this is on my list
> 
> sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


cool, keep us posted.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> This is just a guess. Move the climate control settings and see if the noise responds. Change the air outlet settings and then if that doesn't make a difference try changing the temperature dial. Maybe the noise is a broken or stuck damper actuator or blend door.


+1, i had this problem and solved it by disconnecting the battery for a few minutes, and the noise never surfaced again. Someone from this forum posted that noise on youtube.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Check out my thread.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ur-curze-16k-some-odd-miles-e-thermostat.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

griper said:


> I had the same ticking noise this morning, when car was on or off...stopped later by itself...temp was below freezing for the first time, if that matters...


griper,
If the noise comes back I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## LeatherFace (Dec 30, 2014)

Good call guys!! Thanks for the thread.. Mine is now doing it to. I was out washing my other car when my wife came home in the cruze and said hey come listen to my car growling at me .. Stuck my head in there and said ooh OK after looking at it with the car running I noticed its coming from up behind the cluster.. temp outside is a cool 67 degrees. Sounds just like the tick of an analog clock and continued to do it after I turned off the car, I also tried every nob and climate control setting in the car to check for a stuck heater door finally decided to look up the issue and BAM!! brought me to you guys.. Thanks sooo much for these postings and keep them up. I am going to disconnect the battery for a bit and will post back if it fixes it for me.


----------



## Father W. Charles Paul (Feb 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Father W. Charles Paul (Feb 20, 2021)

I am so grateful that I found this website. Your advice was absolutely correct. Bless you, Father Charlie.


----------

